# What's your favorite holster?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's everyone's most favorite holster?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Years ago, I worried more about printing. Now, we have open carry in Texas.

I don't open carry, but I no longer worry that much about printing. Unless you are a cute girl, most people are not paying that much attention to you anyway. 

So, after almost a decade and a half of IWB, I switched to OWB carry, as it is much more comfortable...

I like this style of holster (minimal holster) because anything bigger gives me pain on my side. I'm a thin guy too, but big pieces of polymer or leather on my hip area makes my side hurt after a little while. So, I just use a minimum sized OWB holster. Granted - as per my S&W customer service thread, having an open holster invites damage to the gun if you bang it on a chair armrest. But, I have been carrying a gun this way for years, and that was the very first time I actually damaged a gun in my holster...

Anyway - I like this Versa Carry Protector (not my actual photo)












And, this Galco Matrix (photo below) is actually my all time favorite holster. I got one back when I had a HK USPc 9mm. But, it works for many other guns. I also bought one for a Sig 229. Between the two of them, they fit almost all my guns.

(Not my actual photo)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have different favorites for different guns or different carry methods.

For my Px4 compact carrying AIWB, I like my JM Custom Kydex, without the extended sweat shield. For my P07 compact I like the same holster with the sweat shield. The difference being the more rounded rear slide on the Px4 is more comfortable than having a Kydex tab against my skin, while the more angular and sharp rear profile of the P07 makes the Kydex extension more comfortable.

















For a J-frame revolver carried AIWB, the Desantis Sof-Tuck is my favorite. It drops into the waist band and can be clipped to my belt without having to undo anything and the profile of the leather holster fits the leg crease better than other holsters I tried.











For Pocket carry or improvised IWB a cheap Uncle Mikes pocket holster works really well.










for a minimalist Outside the waistband holster I like a Don Hume JIT Slide. (Don’t have a picture handy).


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have quiet a few- leather, kydex- inside-outside.......
(I need to dig those things out and get rid of them)

But my all time favorite is UBG Holsters...and my model is the Regulator. It is a leather OWB- snap-on holster. I actually have 2. Bought them for other guns, but this one fits my Sig 365 just right.














Got this one for a Kahr CT 380.......but the LCP Max fits......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like most of us have many different holsters. My daily holster is a Serpa which has served me well. I only have 3 leather holsters because of the floods in 2004 ruined all the leather holsters.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Love my Askins Avenger from Lobo Gun Leather. The company name has since been sold and I can't comment on the quality now.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

For Kydex : I like Tucker IWB , they have super nice leather lining
For real leather : I like Wright leather Works


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Instead of a stock photo, like I posted above. Here is an actual pic of my 2 main holsters I like:












(This was the one I was wearing when I banged my gun - as per that S&W thread)


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I like snap-scabbards....especially for the smaller guns.


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

Anything made by Alabama Holster or Cooks Holsters Inc.. OWB, IWB, or Pocket, I 
check with them first and have never been disappointed.
Dano


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*https://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/products/guides-choice-chest-holster*


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What's everyone's most favorite holster?


I keep my Beretta Bobcat in a dark brown Barsony like this. That's not my Bobcat of course. Just a stock photo.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

All fine. I like a holster that make me feel secure that the handguns is secured...where it belongs.
Some holsters here are generically called "slide" holsters or "pancakes."
Kydex locks the handgun in which is good.

Apparent a potpourri of pistol- backing pistoleros..


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

NO SEE UMs












No-See-Um [Canted]


A flat, un-molded outside panel, pre-curved to fit the shape of the leg for maximum concealment of a small revolver’s outline combined with a thinner detail boned leg side for reduced bulk, make the No-See-Um an outstanding performer in the most demanding concealment situations (read: in the...



www.pcsholsters.com


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

There are many "slim" or silhouette style holsters over the ages. Way back in the seventies, Paris Theodore (RIP) of Seventrees, Ltd., fame was basically the father of molded holsters. He took heavy belting leather, stretched it further and wet molded it the the actual pistols in demand at that time, J-Frame Smiths and Walther PPKs. He usually would make a holster from one patterned piece of leather. The shoulder rigs had no snaps nor straps. I have a shoulder holster and a PPK holster made for Interarms, PPK importers.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Kramer Leather


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Jeez. Now Clancy's a "cypher."


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

E.B. Leathercraft custom OWB for CZ P-01. 20 years old and still great!


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Yeah, in war. Now you just have make sure the iPhone or cop cam is "loaded.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Bookemdano said:


> Anything made by Alabama Holster or Cooks Holsters Inc.. OWB, IWB, or Pocket, I
> check with them first and have never been disappointed.
> Dano


Me too, Cook's and Alabama! My primaries! I do have DeSantis, Galco and some Custom Pocket leather that is out of business now (RKBA).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The one that I like right now is a Bladetech Eclipse.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Ultimate holsters cloud tuck.


----------

